# Optics, anybody know enough to point me in the right direction?



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello guys,

Long story short, I am pretty much blind in my left eye due to an eye injury in High school. Over the past year or two, my right eye has got a little weaker in long range viewing, doctor said its completely normal and I can blame my genetics on the eye loosing strength. I do wear contacts which give me better vision, but since I only use my right eye, seeing things in the distance are a little more difficult. I can spot deer and catch movement, but the smaller animals are tougher for me to see.

Can anybody suggest a decent monocular? Really, there is no point in me using binoculars since I would not even use the left tube. I'm in the south and the terrain would only allow me to see 200 yards max, usually I'm in the 75-100 yard range. I'm not looking to spend a fortune, just something to throw up and confirm coyote vs dog, bush, clump of branches, ect.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are sitting on stand with your gun up on stix I'd just dial up the scope. That said how much would you want to spend on a monocular ?


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not hunting with sticks. The rifle and scope are pretty cheap, just an old .308 my dad had with a cheap scope. Saving my money to upgrade to a .243 and a decent scope.

For a monocular, I'm thinking $100 or less. I have read a little about optics, but can't find the information I am looking for. I don't need to be able to see the whiskers on a coyote from 100 yards, just have a clear enough image to properly ID. I tried checking out things with the rifle scope, but the gun is heavy and I make a lot of movement trying to check things out with it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

aarhud said:


> I'm not hunting with sticks. The rifle and scope are pretty cheap, just an old .308 my dad had with a cheap scope. Saving my money to upgrade to a .243 and a decent scope.
> 
> For a monocular, I'm thinking $100 or less. I have read a little about optics, but can't find the information I am looking for. I don't need to be able to see the whiskers on a coyote from 100 yards, just have a clear enough image to properly ID. I tried checking out things with the rifle scope, but the gun is heavy and I make a lot of movement trying to check things out with it.


 These seem like a decent buy.http://www.optics4birding.com/item.aspx?cid=20359


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

While not a minocular Nikon makes field binoculars that I carry in my truck for around 85.00. Nice and lightweight you can wear around your neck or put in a pocket.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The monocular that antlez has link to looks very good, but on another note, I would suggest you still make you a pair of shooting sticks, just get a couple of 1/2 or 3/8 dowels and bolt them together about 5 to 6 in from one end, especially when you say the gun is heavy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Ed, a set of stix will decrease your movement as a coyote approaches. If the existing scope is not bright try adjusting the ocular (eye piece) lens.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Will do on the sticks. You don't happen to have a picture handy do you? 
I have not used them before and off the shelf sticks are a little pricy considering its just to prop the gun on. The .308 (from what I am told) was used in the military for training purposes?? Either way, the thing has a really thick barrel on it. Heavy gun.

I like that monocular. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is one thread

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13066-home-made-shooting-sticks/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just buy two 4ft dowels(3/8 or 1/2) and cut them at 42" measure down 5 to 6 inches and drill a hole through both dowels get a bolt that fits the hole with a nut and your done, you can also cut a 1x2 in half and do same thing.


----------

